# “Your bank isn’t accepting express pay now...”



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just cashed out with express pay like I always do and shortly after I got a text from Lyft saying that my bank (Wells Fargo) doesn’t accept express pay anymore and instead they will initiate the deposit it in 2-3 days to my normal bank account. Would have been nice to have a heads up about this...has this happened to anyone else?

*update*
Talked to driver support, there seems to be a glitch in the system. She had just spoke with someone who had the same problem. If you plan on using express pay today, delete and reenter your payment information before you cash out or it may get stuck in Limbo...


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

This happened to me today. Wells Fargo.
"Heads up: Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead, we'll deposit to your account within 2-3 business days. Please reach out to your bank for help.
Don't have another card? All good! You'll automatically be moved to weekly payouts if no action is taken. 
Note: Weekly payout transfers happen on Tuesdays and can take up to 2-3 business days".


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I just cashed out with express pay like I always do and shortly after I got a text from Lyft saying that my bank (Wells Fargo) doesn't accept express pay anymore and instead they will initiate the deposit it in 2-3 days to my normal bank account. Would have been nice to have a heads up about this...has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> *update*
> Talked to driver support, there seems to be a glitch in the system. She had just spoke with someone who had the same problem. If you plan on using express pay today, delete and reenter your payment information before you cash out or it may get stuck in Limbo...


 Wow lyft really does follow uber in everything they do !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" PITIFUL" !


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Talcire said:


> This happened to me today. Wells Fargo.
> "Heads up: Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead, we'll deposit to your account within 2-3 business days. Please reach out to your bank for help.
> Don't have another card? All good! You'll automatically be moved to weekly payouts if no action is taken.
> Note: Weekly payout transfers happen on Tuesdays and can take up to 2-3 business days".


I deleted and re-entered my express pay info like they said with the same card and it showed up in my account sometime during the night. Try doing that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Technology Company"

Please " Reboot" your flying car.
We will now play " Falling"- by Haim for you . . .

" Technology" !


----------

